# Anthropologie Wrap Sweater



## Abhayah15 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know it's still hot outside but I'm trying to get a head start on my fall/winter clothes. Anyways, I was wondering if you guys thought this sweater is worth $80. Keep in mind I'm a college kid and kinda broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't like it, so no. lol?


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

I like it, i know it doesnt look great in that picture but i have seen it in the store..i think its worth it, very versatile.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Aug 11, 2008)

i love anthropolgie's clothes but personally i think it's crazy expensive...i'd check other stores for something like that sweater..maybe department stores or something?   im not sure of where you live but im sure a wrap sweater could be found somewhere for less than 80 bucks!!! haha.

good luck!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Aug 11, 2008)

They have a sweater like that at wetseal for like 20 bucks.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooh, I love Anthropologie and I love that sweater- the color, everything!  I've got my eye on several things from there, too!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 11, 2008)

it's cute but not worth the $80


----------



## chdom (Aug 11, 2008)

This is just me...  Take the MAC brushes for example.  I'm new to the whole makeup thing & plan to buy the 217, 239, 266, &  227.  But, it's not in my budget to buy all of em at once.  So, to satisfy my need for brushes I've bought Sonia Kashuk, Elf, & various cheaper brands- when you stop & think about it I could've at least bought 2 MAC brushes already.  I'm saying if you've got it in your budget to buy that $80 wrap go for it.  LOL enabler here...


----------



## Abhayah15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chdom* 

 
_ when you stop & think about it I could've at least bought 2 MAC brushes already. I'm saying if you've got it in your budget to buy that $80 wrap go for it. LOL enabler here..._

 
i know! i always think that to myself to...if i realllly wanted something i could put aside money for it but it never ends up happening...i know it looks wonky in the picture but i saw someone wearing it and i fell in love with it...its just really classic and i cant seem to find the same design anywhere online for cheaper...i figure if i don't find anything else in the next few days im just going to get this one...i'll look at it as an investment since i know anthropologie has great quality lol

p.s. im a big-time enabler too


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 11, 2008)

way cute!! I love that style. I saw some at target tho very similar except short sleeve...work checking out they were $15 and if you are broke it may be a good enough substitute!


----------



## chdom (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_i know! i always think that to myself to...if i realllly wanted something i could put aside money for it but it never ends up happening...i know it looks wonky in the picture but i saw someone wearing it and i fell in love with it...its just really classic and i cant seem to find the same design anywhere online for cheaper...i figure if i don't find anything else in the next few days im just going to get this one...i'll look at it as an investment since i know anthropologie has great quality lol

p.s. im a big-time enabler too_

 
I forgot to say that it's a really cute sweater.  BTW I'm a huge fall/winter fashion fan (grr hate summer)  Are you going to buy online or from the store?  If you buy online checkout retailmenot.com- they've got coupon codes for free shipping & stuff for different online stores.  You never know they might have a code for Anthropologie.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Abhayah15 (Aug 12, 2008)

chdom said:


> I forgot to say that it's a really cute sweater. BTW I'm a huge fall/winter fashion fan (grr hate summer) Are you going to buy online or from the store? quote]
> 
> I am too! i just feel like during the summer its way toooo hot to worry about what i look like and down here in South Texas winter only lasts about 3 weeks lol so i try to take full advantage of it!
> 
> I think im going to buy online cause i have this thing where i dont feel like i spent any money if its online lol and then i get a present in the mail a few days later...i know lammmme lol and thanks for the rec! ill def being going to that site!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally I would equate price with how much it would cost me "per wear." I'm more likely to spend money on a quality item that is versatile and I would want to wear with many things. If the color and look of the sweater fit well with your wardrobe, then I would say $80 isn't a bad investment. A high quality sweater will last you at least 5 years, a $20 sweater poorly made will last less than 1. So you would have to replace the low-quality sweater 4 more times before you replace the high quality sweater, which would cost more in total. Now, I'm not the kind of person to spend $500 on a sweater but if it's a classic piece and well-made I would probably spend upwards of $120-150 on one. Not to mention Anthropologie pieces are GORGEOUS! Totally go for it


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 18, 2008)

Zara has a very similar sweater right now, in several gorgeous muted colors (one just like that, if I remember correctly), for about $30-40.  But they don't have an online store, so you'd have to find a B&M one. Good luck!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 18, 2008)

They have some JUST like this at Target. (Tar-jay as I like to call it...) This was yesterday.  They have them in several colors.  I believe they were between 20 and 30 dollars...can't remember because I got some other goodies.  I picked up the black one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not crazy about Anthropologie.  They're a little overpriced in my opinion and the clothes are kinda plain for the price.

^^Haven't seen the ones at Zara...DEFINITELY have to check those out! Thats a good price too.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 18, 2008)

I got something really really similar last year from ForEver 21 and i think it was less than $25


----------



## pink_lily002 (Aug 19, 2008)

I like it!  I'm not crazy about the color personally, but I like the idea of it.  You just reminded me that I have a gift card for that store....it's been sitting around for over a year too lol.


----------

